# Thoughts on older Rockwell lathe for a beginner?



## moresnowdays (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm new to turning, and wanted to have a try at pen making.  I also want to try turning items like small bowls, maybe plates.

To get started I've been lurking around here searching for the advise that other had been given when starting out.  I do have to say that there is alot of information.

After seeing what others had said about different lathes, and considering my budget, I had decided on the Delta 46-460.  Looked like a nice one to start with, and maybe all I would need in the future.

However, a co-worker of mine has an older (probably 1970's) Rockwell/Delta 12" HD VS lathe that was bought from a local school.  I think it might be the 46-450, but not sure yet.  I haven't actually seen it yet.  I know he knows his machinery, and he says it seems to have had very little use and is in great shape.  From what I can find it looks to be a MT#2 as well.

I also don't know what he is going to want for it, but if it saves $$ would it be worth while?  I think it would be heavier duty than a new midi, but are the new ones built to better tolerances?  I think my only other issue might be shop space.  I don't have a great deal of space to begin with, so maybe the more compact size of the newer 46-460 will be the winning factor anyway.

Any thoughts appreciated!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Mar 21, 2011)

That's a serious chunk of iron!
Shop space might be an issue, but if it is.. let me know.
I have room.

Newer machines aren't necessarily made to tighter tolerances.
There's a reason those old machines are still in service.
I'd take this one in a heartbeat.


----------



## jskeen (Mar 21, 2011)

I agree, if they rockwell is in even decent shape and everything works, I'd jump over a new one to buy it.  Now there are a few problems that might rear up and bite you (even if your co-worker is being honest about it being in great shape).  Lay a straight edge on the ways and see if there are any sags or dips in them.  Advance the tailstock ram all the way in and out to check the threads.  run the tailstock assy the full length of the rails to see if it hangs or catches anywhere.  try to wiggle the spur center or drive center to see if there is any slop in the headstock bearings.  Make sure it runs on 120v or single phase 220 (if you have that in your shop), as it's not going to do you much good if it's a three phase motor, without sinking some more cash into it.  check the variable speed drive and make sure it goes from min to max smoothly.   If that all works, it's probably not going to cost you any big repair bills up front, and I'd say go for it.

James


----------



## Lenny (Mar 21, 2011)

Does it look something like this...
https://picasaweb.google.com/toolmanlh/Lathe#5335044044351950626
I purchased mine from the local school when they phased out the IA program. It was three phase.... thought about adding a VFD to it but ended up replacing the motor with a 1 hp 120/220. 
These lathes have a Reeves drive.... a variable speed belt driven pulley operated on the fly with the lever. Not the quietest but works well.
I had help to get mine off the truck and into the door. I was able to pry bar it the few feet against the wall and that's where it will stay as it's more iron than I can lift at my age!


----------



## Wildman (Mar 21, 2011)

An old Delta lathe in good shape and running right okay if the price is right. You normally get better quality piece of equipment than what is coming out of China today. 

Having said that if old lathe needs a lot of TLC, takes some knowhow, time, and money to get it running right.  Might not be the bargain you were looking for.  If you have the time and skills does not cost much to fix them old lathes.  No fixing skills, price almost same as a new lathe and you rather have a factory warranty go for new lathe.


----------



## moresnowdays (Mar 21, 2011)

Lenny said:


> Does it look something like this...
> https://picasaweb.google.com/toolmanlh/Lathe#5335044044351950626
> I purchased mine from the local school when they phased out the IA program. It was three phase.... thought about adding a VFD to it but ended up replacing the motor with a 1 hp 120/220.
> These lathes have a Reeves drive.... a variable speed belt driven pulley operated on the fly with the lever. Not the quietest but works well.
> I had help to get mine off the truck and into the door. I was able to pry bar it the few feet against the wall and that's where it will stay as it's more iron than I can lift at my age!


Have not seen it yet, but close to what I'm expecting.  I have the old manuals in our Tech shop, and my coworker thinks it is the HD version or yours.  He also thinks it has been converted to 110V, but hopefully will know more tomorrow.


----------



## moresnowdays (Mar 21, 2011)

Any thoughts on what a fair price might be assuming it's in GC?  I'm really not sure what kind of ballpark idea I should be expecting.


----------



## nativewooder (Mar 21, 2011)

Most of the old lathes used in school shops were well designed and built because it was thought that the students would do more damage than learning.  Most are very good bargains.


----------



## ctubbs (Mar 21, 2011)

My lathe is an old Rockwell/Delta out of a local school shop.  I do mean old, 1930 - 40s.  The belt was ragged and the bearings in the head stock were a bit noisy.  Neither was a big problem to replace.  $150 for the lathe and $30 more for parts.  She sits against the wall and runs great.  She will continue to sit there until someone else comes along to help her move.  These old tools are heavy, tough and will run forever.  Love mine, just wish it was VS.  Plans are to spend another $400 putting a VFD and 1hp 3ph motor on board.
Charles


----------



## MarkD (Mar 21, 2011)

I also have an old Delta Rockwell 12"x48" lathe, 40's-50's vintage. It came out of an  old IBM cabinet shop so it's been well taken care of.  So if has been taken care of I would take a seriuos look at it. You can probably still get most of the parts and it surely won't move around on you.  The only comment I would make is that I wish mine had a  variable speed drive.


----------



## Lenny (Mar 23, 2011)

moresnowdays said:


> Any thoughts on what a fair price might be assuming it's in GC? I'm really not sure what kind of ballpark idea I should be expecting.


 
I can't say what they have SOLD for ... but I have seen a few listed (craiglsit usually) in my area and others where they were asking between $700 - 1000.   I paid a fraction of that for mine but then put another $130  in it with the new motor.  

I would think it would be worth up to $500 easy!  

I started turning pens with it but then decided to move my pen turning into my basement where it is much warmer.:biggrin:  I bought a used Jet mini .... used it for a year or so then sold it for what I paid for it and purchased a Delta 46-460 midi.  I'm very pleased with it!


----------



## moresnowdays (Mar 24, 2011)

That sounds about what I had been finding.  Not sure which way I should really go when I factor everything in, like space and will I want to move it around the shop at all.  I still haven't seen this one, and don't really know when I will get the chance to.


----------



## Lenny (Mar 24, 2011)

For turning pens and small bowls and lidded boxes, you can't go wrong with one of the midi lathes like the Delta 46-460 (or Rikon or Jet). IMO
While I switched to a smaller lathe so that I could move my turning indoors to my basement, I haven't felt a need to use the other one since. Maybe if I did larger bowls I would think about using it more.


----------



## moresnowdays (Mar 25, 2011)

That has kind of been my thinking.  Something tells me I'll actually be happier with the Delta 46-460 in my situation.  I don't really have the experience to say so, but I also have a feeling that the 46-460 would be a little more user friendly and convenient.  Better placed and easier to use controls perhaps, but I'm only comparing pictures, not experience with them.  I wonder if I had both available in my shop, would I constantly turn to the 46-460, and only to the older larger lathe for big projects?  I don't see my self doing to many large bowls, but you never know.

However, if the older lathe is real quality, and more lathe than I need, I'm going to have a hard time passing it up if it also saves some $$$ as well.


----------



## jskeen (Mar 25, 2011)

Everybody's situation is different, but the saying goes, you can turn small stuff on a big lathe, but you can't always turn big stuff on a small one.


----------



## moresnowdays (Apr 11, 2011)

*Update, went another direction to start*

My co-worker never got back to me on his lathe, so I dug around craigslist for a bit.  Ended up buying this weekend a old Sears 534.06260 lathe in real nice shape.  

I don't know a lot about it, but it seemed cheap and good enough to start playing around with.  I can't seem to find much on the internet, but looks something like this.  Although my bed and tail stock seem to be beefier versions.  I'll try posting some pictures of mine, but it will be awhile before I get the chance.


----------

